# Cabinet modding..



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 11, 2012)

hi 
i just got a new battery installed in my bike ...and the old one is still in a working condition it is a 12v battery from yamaha fz ...
the question is can it be used to power some leds ...to modify my cabinet .....morever its a dry battery


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 11, 2012)

yes you can power some LED s , use some resistors in series with the LEDs, otherwise they will burn. LEDs use 3V or 5V.

BTW, how are you planning to charge that battery?

why dont you power the LEDs via your PSU?


----------



## CA50 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes you can, but instead of tucking the battery inside your cabby, just get 12V from one of the PSU molex pin


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 11, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> yes you can power some LED s , use some resistors in series with the LEDs, otherwise they will burn. LEDs use 3V or 5V.
> 
> BTW, how are you planning to charge that battery?
> 
> why dont you power the LEDs via your PSU?



its a dry battery an i think it will charge on its own...


----------

